# Compare Rubio to Huckabee



## Flanders (May 5, 2015)

*I did not trust Marco Rubio when he was being considered for vice president. I trust him even less for president. 

I’m pretty sure the UN-loving global government crowd will be happy with Rubio if they cannot have Hillary Clinton.*

EXCLUSIVE: College Course Marco Rubio Teaches Prominently Features Hillary Clinton’s Foreign Policy Eric Owens
   Education Editor
   9:41 AM 05/05/2015

Rubio Class Features Clinton Policy Guru The Daily Caller​
*Rubio’s role in the Gang of Eight should have buried him good and proper with Tea Partiers. Obviously, the media thinks otherwise. Media moguls and fools forgave Rubio for his half-ass change of heart on amnesty for illegals. Tea Party conservatives should not.  

Put Rubio in perspective by comparing him to Mike Huckabee who will withdraw from the United Nations given the opportunity. Simply talking about doing it during the campaign is a huge moral boost for conservatives. 

Bottom line: Tea Party conservatives can say the same thing about Huckabee that I always said about Ron Paul when he ran for president (HR 1146). Getting the US out of the UN forgives political sins short of treason. I still cannot see any establishment Republican entitled to absolution for their sins —— less so with Marco Rubio.  *


----------



## aaronleland (May 5, 2015)

Huckabee wouldn't leave the UN.


----------



## Flanders (May 5, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> Huckabee wouldn't leave the UN.



*To aaronleland: He said as much: * 

Huckabee Attacks The U.N. For Whining About Gazan Schools Being Bombed Crooks and Liars

*Then-Rep. Ron Paul authored HR 1146 in 1997, and reintroduced it in every Congress until he retired. (HR 1146 is now HR 75.) Paul’s biggest mistake in his presidential bids was not campaigning on withdrawing from the UN. Huckabee will not stand a chance if he makes Ron Paul’s mistake. *


----------



## aaronleland (May 5, 2015)

Flanders said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Huckabee wouldn't leave the UN.
> ...



Huckabee is as much an establishment Republican as the rest of them. If he said that then he was lying to cater to the far right. Once he gets into office is another story.

Ron Paul I believe. People may not like some of his policies, but they have to admit he's honest.


----------



## Agit8r (May 6, 2015)

I would say that Rubio is populist for the sake of his career, whereas Huckabee is "conservative" for the sake of his career.


----------



## Stephanie (May 6, 2015)

who cares. I have never liked Huckabee and do like Rubio somewhat.

too early to tell on him

but you libs go at it. Neither one is worthy in your little worlds, I'm almost sure about that.


----------



## Flanders (May 6, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> who cares. I have never liked Huckabee and do like Rubio somewhat.



*To Stephanie: I would cheer for the Devil if he promised to get the US out of the UN. So go easy on the whip with Huckabee: *



Flanders said:


> Bottom line: Tea Party conservatives can say the same thing about Huckabee that I always said about Ron Paul when he ran for president (HR 1146). Getting the US out of the UN forgives political sins short of treason. I still cannot see any establishment Republican entitled to absolution for their sins —— less so with Marco Rubio.


----------



## Stephanie (May 6, 2015)

Flanders said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > who cares. I have never liked Huckabee and do like Rubio somewhat.
> ...



ok, I do like that suggestion myself. But I've just never cared much for him and I'm actually tired of him running for President.


----------



## Flanders (May 6, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> ok, I do like that suggestion myself. But I've just never cared much for him and I'm actually tired of him running for President.



*To Stephanie: Ditto. I’ve never been high on Huckabee’s sales pitch. I hear a lot of the same moralizing the others spout minus getting out of the UN. I’ll drop Huchabee like a used condom the minute he convinces me he is not serious about pulling the US out of the UN.*


----------



## Flanders (May 19, 2015)

Flanders said:


> I did not trust Marco Rubio when he was being considered for vice president. I trust him even less for president.
> 
> I’m pretty sure the UN-loving global government crowd will be happy with Rubio if they cannot have Hillary Clinton.



*In a pig’s ass: *

Marco Rubio Seizes the Reagan Mantle
   He is starting to sound like Reagan’s heir.
   By Paul Kengor – 5.19.15

Marco Rubio Seizes the Reagan Mantle The American Spectator​
*I’ll believe it when Rubio says he has no use for the United Nations.*




If this body feels that the United States no longer serves the purposes of the United Nations, then maybe it is time that the United Nations find a new home. I for one will be happy to stand on the pier and wave goodbye as you all sail off into the sunset.  _Jeanne Kirkpatrick —— RR’s US Ambassador to the United Nations_​


----------



## Flanders (May 25, 2015)

Flanders said:


> Rubio’s role in the Gang of Eight should have buried him good and proper with Tea Partiers. Obviously, the media thinks otherwise. Media moguls and fools forgave Rubio for his half-ass change of heart on amnesty for illegals. Tea Party conservatives should not.



*The answer is still NO*

Can Marco Rubio Make Peace With Conservatives on Immigration?
Ken McIntyre  
May 25, 2015

Can Rubio Make Peace With Conservatives on Immigration ​


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't trust Rubio.


----------



## Flanders (Jun 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I don't trust Rubio.



*To Jeremiah: In addition to everything else he is too sly for my taste.*


----------



## B Franklin (Sep 17, 2015)

Flanders said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Huckabee wouldn't leave the UN.
> ...


----------



## B Franklin (Sep 17, 2015)

I can't believe Huckabee cheering on the lady who wouldn't do her job because of God.  Proof Southerners are not very bright.  I'm glad she didn't make Gays handle snakes to prove they are good people.


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 17, 2015)

B Franklin said:


> I'm glad she didn't make Gays handle snakes to prove they are good people.



Gays handle one eyed snakes all the time.


----------

